# Mr. Clean



## ray jay (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone ever here of a strain called Mr. Clean? If so anything you can tell me about it would be great, a friend said he could get me some cuttings.


                                      Ray Jay




                              .


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/strains/report-358/


----------



## puscifer (Feb 24, 2018)

ray jay said:


> Anyone ever here of a strain called Mr. Clean? If so anything you can tell me about it would be great, a friend said he could get me some cuttings.
> 
> 
> Ray Jay
> ...



I know it's been a long time, but I have the answer for you.
Lime Skunk x The Cube
Potent indica
THC 22-26%
It's a real nice sleepy time medicine or chill & play video games for hours medicine. I took 2 dabs I'm toasted.


----------



## DysAuto246 (Mar 13, 2020)

That’s interesting. The dispensary by me has it advertised as a Sativa leaning hybrid 60/40. Are they wrong?


----------

